# Scuola spagnola



## vuelvoalsur

Avrei bisogno di sapere la corrispondenza tra i seguenti anni scolastici spagnoli e quelli italiani. Su internet ho trovato qualcosa ma non sono sicura.

1° EGB = 1° elementare?
3° EGB = 3° elementare?
8° EGB = 3° media?
3° BUP = 4° superiore?

E poi, è giusto tradurre _*colegio* _come _*scuola privata* _e _*instituto*_ come _*scuola pubblica*_? Dato il contesto non si tratta di un _*collegio*_ come lo intendiamo in italiano. E' questa la contrapposizione?

Grazie mille per la pazienza e la competenza!!!


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, vuelvoalsur. Adesso non esistono l'EGB o il BUP, loro appartenevano all'antico sistema scolastico spagnolo (quello che io ho ho fatto, per esempio). Oggi abbiamo: primaria, ESO e Bachillerato.

Nelle "escuelas" si fa la primaria e negli "institutos" si fa ESO e "bachillerato". Le scuole private si chiamano di solito "colegios" (la parola "colegio" può usarse anche, generalmente, per scuola primaria).

- Primaria: 6 corsi (fino a 12 anni di età più o meno).

- ESO: 4 corsi , obbligatori per tutti, fino ai 16 anni.

- Bachilerato: 2 corsi, fino 1 18 anni.

Un'altra cosa: queste domande vanno meglio nel foro di questioni culturali. Forse si potrebbe mouvere là.


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Grazie mille per le spiegazioni! 
Il topic non saprei come spostarlo... Magari puoi farlo tu?

Comunque per la mia traduzione mi interessa il vecchio sistema scolastico. Dato che tu l'hai fatto mi puoi aiutare? Grazie e scusa la mancanza di dimestichezza con la struttura del forum!


----------



## Cecilio

vuelvoalsur said:


> Grazie mille per le spiegazioni!
> Il topic non saprei come spostarlo... Magari puoi farlo tu?
> 
> Comunque per la mia traduzione mi interessa il vecchio sistema scolastico. Dato che tu l'hai fatto mi puoi aiutare? Grazie e scusa la mancanza di dimestichezza con la struttura del forum!



Sì, non c'è problema.

EGB aveva 8 corsi, correspondenti a quelli di EGB più i primi due di ESO, cioè dai sei anni ai 14 anni di età.

Il BUO aveva 3 corsi, ed non era obbligatorio.

Il COU era soltanto un corso, disegnato come preparazione prima di andare all'università.


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Ok. Ora è chiaro! Facevo confusione con il nuovo ordinamento scolastico... Grazie!!!


----------



## Lu_international

C'è una cosa con la quale non sono daccordo, los colegios non sono le scuole private, anzi, si usa più la parola colegio che la parola escuela sia nei pubblici che nei privati.
Di solito la parola escuela è più per cose "distinte", cioè, escuela de arte, escuela de hípica, escuela de idiomas. El colegio es donde se hace primaria.
En todo lo demás concuerdo ^^


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Però nel mio testo la protagonista dice "il mio era un _colegio_, privato, femminile. Quello di Marco era un _instituto_, pubblico, misto".

 ???


----------



## Lu_international

si, il _colegio_ può essere sia privato che pubblico, sia misto che solo femminile o solo maschile (di solito queste due ultime sono solo nei privati), per quello bisogna specificare [anche se quando dici: hasta luego, me tengo que ir al colegio, non si specifica  ] e il colegio pubblico è solo di primaria, il colegio privado può essere persino di secundaria e certe volte di bachillerato.
L'instituto non è mai privato ed è sempre misto =)


----------



## vuelvoalsur

Perfetto. Ho capito. Semplicemente nel mio testo si mette l'accento sulla differenza tra i due tipi di scuole (perché i due vengono da classi sociali diverse), per quello avevo pensato così.


----------



## sdcp

EGB era la abreviación de la escuela general básica? O me equivoco?

Y la ESO?


----------



## Cecilio

sdcp said:


> EGB era la abreviación de la escuela general básica? O me equivoco?
> 
> Y la ESO?



EGB= Educación General Básica

ESO= Educación Secundaria Obligatoria


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, vuelvoalsur. Adesso non esistono (più) l'EGB o il BUP, loro appartenevano all'antico sistema scolastico spagnolo (quello che io ho ho fatto, per esempio). Oggi abbiamo: primaria, ESO e Bachillerato.
> 
> Nelle "escuelas" si fa la "primaria" e negli "institutos" si fa ESO e "bachillerato". Le scuole private si chiamano di solito "colegios" (la parola "colegio" può usarsi anche, generalmente, per la scuola "primaria").
> 
> - Primaria: 6 corsi (fino a 12 anni di età più o meno).
> 
> - ESO: 4 corsi , obbligatori per tutti, fino ai 16 anni.
> 
> - Bachillerato: 2 corsi, fino ai 18 anni.
> 
> Un'altra cosa: queste domande andrebbero meglio nel foro di questioni culturali. Forse si potrebbe spostare là.


Al posto della parola _corsi_, di solito usiamo _anni_ (scolastici).


----------



## pizzi

Cecilio said:


> Il COU era soltanto un corso, disegnato come preparazione prima di andare all'università.


 
*disegnato* è un _*falso amigo*_; in questo caso puoi scegliere tra _concepito_, _organizzato_, _formulato_, _inteso_, oppure puoi eliminarlo del tutto, la frase non ne risente.

Ciao


----------



## Cecilio

pizzi said:


> *disegnato* è un _*falso amigo*_; in questo caso puoi scegliere tra _concepito_, _organizzato_, _formulato_, _inteso_, oppure puoi eliminarlo del tutto, la frase non ne risente.
> 
> Ciao



Grazie per l'informazione, pizzi!


----------

